

6 Tips for Building Relationships with Journalists - MykalMorton
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/03/22/6-tips-to-building-relationships-with-journalists/

======
stcredzero
_3\. Understand their needs - You need to understand a journalist’s needs.
First, understand their deadlines_

The fact of the deadline is one of the big driving forces for the need for a
_meta-journalism_ site. If no one calls them to account, journalists will keep
skimping on proper research and understanding for an undiscriminating public.

This applies more to general interest science coverage than to tech and
startup coverage, however.

------
hanksims
I'm a journalist, and I can confirm that this is great advice.

~~~
hanksims
Actually, let me raise one caveat -- asking a journalist what their "angle" is
might not always be the greatest idea. Especially if you use that word.

The underlying idea is a good one, but "What's you angle" -- those words --
can come off as hostile. It's kind of a cliche question that we associate with
the sleaziest of PR people. It seems to say "Hey, I know you're a hack looking
for spin -- what kind of spin are you looking for?"

Every good story needs a fresh perspective on whatever topic, and if you help
lead us to one we will be grateful. An "angle," though -- maybe it's just me,
but that word makes my toes curl.

~~~
Hoff
This reminds me of Mr Feynman's dating advice.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1196928>

"Angle" might not be the most polite of terms here, but it does get everyone
right to the quick of the whole discussion.

------
rwhitman
My girlfriend is a journalist in fashion with focus on web. When someone
emails her a vanilla press release, they are more likely to get her eyes to
roll and go in the trash bin than anything else. But when a company does
something personal, like give her goodie bags, take her to lunch or invite her
to an event, she gets super excited. The funny part is she never really sees
through the fact that they're buttering her up for good press, she just thinks
of it as 'being nice'.

Another example - I recently had lunch with the daughter of arguably the most
famous film critic around. Her family took a trip to visit & take a day-long
tour of Peter Jackson's studio in New Zealand. She was ranting and raving
about 'how nice' Peter Jackson was taking them on the tour, and how impressed
they were with the studio etc. At the end I suggested, "don't you think he was
just buttering you up for a good review of Lovely Bones?". Her reaction was as
if it never really crossed their minds. I just find it funny that what was
obviously a ploy to make a relationship for good press was so naively
interpreted by the critic and his family as being 'so generous'.

Buttering up journalists is so much easier than you think it should be. Make
them feel special, but don't kiss their butt... Simple

------
jwecker
7\. Put change in their cup- or go the extra mile and help them find a job.
(journalists reading- I mean this in good humor ;)

~~~
hanksims
Upvoted, you silly code monkey.

------
dnsworks
They forget the extra two tips for when TechCrunch is concerned:

Tip #7: Apply your lips to their buttocks Tip #8: Give them free stuff.

